
Double eureka: Breakthroughs could lead to quantum ‘FM radio’ and end of noise - dkoston
https://thenextweb.com/science/2019/12/10/double-eureka-breakthroughs-could-lead-to-quantum-fm-radio-and-the-end-of-noise/
======
dkoston
Pretty nuts if this is reproducible. Would be similar to decades of progress
in shrinking super computers down to pocket sized phones in a few years time.

